# A couple ways to reuse clothes



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a mans shirt turned into an apron:

http://gabrielsgoodtidings.blogspot.com/2011/10/mens-dress-shirt-repurposed-to-apron.html

She remakes an old dress into an apron:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KfKjkIfYaY[/ame]


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice. I don't know if you get on Pinterest or not but there are just tons of ideas on there for repurposed clothing and some are just so cute. I like to wear tee shirts in the summer but they are so plain and lots of ideas to dress them up and repurpose all those old tee shirts that otherwise go in the rag bag.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

That's a lot better than having the kids wear hand-me-downs. I had to wear hand-me-downs till I was 12 and I have 8 older sisters!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The issue I have with pinterest is it is mainly just pictures. More times than not there are no directions on how to make the item, which really makes me crazy. I spend huge amounts of time trying to find out how to make it. LOL , so to save myself grief I try to avoid the place.


----------

